# BARF - Soft Stool



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

So I have now had Diesel for A month and half. I have been slowly switching him to a BARF Diet. He still does get some kibble in the morning mostly for the carbs (grain free, sweet potatoes are the carb) to help him on his journey to gain weight. When I got him his stool was completely watery. I put him on Vetasyl in order to get it corrected which worked within a few days. I have since slowly been moving him from a kibble diet to a raw diet. The majority of his diet is beef, he will get chicken/fish/pork one day a week just to mix it up for him. Now that I am moving away from kibble I also tried to pull him off the Vetasyl and his stool is now again not necessarily watery but more like a cow patty... It turns white like it should in a day or two. He doesnt seem lethargic, unhappy, or in distress but with his stool being so loose I am starting to think some of the issues I am having with weight gain are related to this. Vetasyl is all natural but I have to put it on his kibble and I am trying to get him off that and let his body do what it needs naturally. I have not had a normal stool now for over a week. On a side note, I do not like feeding any of my dogs any type of Fowl. I know a lot of people do it and swear by it but it has cause me so many issues I cannot even bring myself to do so. Adding chicken is not something I am even willing to consider, the low cost of chicken vs. the high cost of the vet bills I have had in the past do not equal out. Once I am through this 1/4 cow his main staple will be Venison 

Any suggestions? Tips?


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Give him some canned pumpkin, not the pie stuff.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Catterman (Jun 30, 2013)

The only problem with venison is that there is no fat on the venison. Deer have some of the leanest meat and highest protein, which is good, but no fat. If you give him venison, mix it up with some beef fat. Sometimes the butcher at the grocery store will give you some of the beef fat trimmings. As far as his stools go, my dog will sometimes have a solid stool in the morning and a loose one at night or vice versa. Try the pumpkin out.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Diesel and Lace said:


> So I have now had Diesel for A month and half. I have been slowly switching him to a BARF Diet. He still does get some kibble in the morning mostly for the carbs (grain free, sweet potatoes are the carb) to help him on his journey to gain weight. When I got him his stool was completely watery. I put him on Vetasyl in order to get it corrected which worked within a few days. I have since slowly been moving him from a kibble diet to a raw diet. The majority of his diet is beef, he will get chicken/fish/pork one day a week just to mix it up for him. Now that I am moving away from kibble I also tried to pull him off the Vetasyl and his stool is now again not necessarily watery but more like a cow patty... It turns white like it should in a day or two. He doesnt seem lethargic, unhappy, or in distress but with his stool being so loose I am starting to think some of the issues I am having with weight gain are related to this. Vetasyl is all natural but I have to put it on his kibble and I am trying to get him off that and let his body do what it needs naturally. I have not had a normal stool now for over a week. On a side note, I do not like feeding any of my dogs any type of Fowl. I know a lot of people do it and swear by it but it has cause me so many issues I cannot even bring myself to do so. Adding chicken is not something I am even willing to consider, the low cost of chicken vs. the high cost of the vet bills I have had in the past do not equal out. Once I am through this 1/4 cow his main staple will be Venison
> 
> Any suggestions? Tips?


What type of bones are you feeding? If you are not feeding any EDIBLE bones (something the dog can completely consume in a matter of a few minutes) then that is your problem.

And that means you are not feeding a CORRECT raw diet.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

If you can't do chicken, try turkey. But either way he NEEDS bone in his diet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> What type of bones are you feeding? If you are not feeding any EDIBLE bones (something the dog can completely consume in a matter of a few minutes) then that is your problem.
> 
> And that means you are not feeding a CORRECT raw diet.


He gets pork and beef bones and once weekly fish or chicken. Right now he is semi solid in his stool not a cow patty but still not a solid poop, It is formed just not solid. 



Capone22 said:


> If you can't do chicken, try turkey. But either way he NEEDS bone in his diet.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Beef and pork bones are not enough? My dogs have had so many issues with feeding anything related to a bird it terrifies me. I have spent more $ on issues with colitis related to feeding fowl than I would like to have to ever admit, not to mention my poor dog being so incredibly sick, he was in pain and I was not sleeping. Took 3 rounds to figure out it was the poultry in his diet. My other dog also had an adverse reaction to duck. She lost almost all of her fur (well kind of chewed it off) and for a samoyed thats insane! So I am very nervous about putting my GSD on fowl, esp since i am already having loose stools.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

What bones from the cow and pig are you feeding? The dogs actually chew and eat them? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cci058 (Nov 18, 2011)

When Maverick was on kibble, the vet determined she was "allergic" to all poultry and dairy. Her stools were runny and the whole situation was horrible. I would agree the chicken kibble and cheese caused a problem. Sweet potatoes caused loose stool for her too. Then I found this forum and learned about raw feeding. I made the switch Jan 1, 2012 and it was the best decision I ever made. Maverick eats raw chicken without a problem. She also gets turkey, venison, beef, lamb, rabbit and duck with appropriate bones and organ meat. Her veggies are very limited and I watch her fat intake. Beef heart is rich and sometime causes loose stool. Not everyone agrees, but if your pup has trouble with poultry in the kibble, it isn't 100% true he or she will have the same trouble with the raw. I say give it a try and hopefully you will be pleasantly surprised. Good luck!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Diesel and Lace said:


> Beef and pork bones are not enough? .



The only edible pork or beef bone would be pork neck and maybe oxtail. Overall, beef bones are to hard to digest. Jax has trouble even with pork ribs.

Can he have poultry? If so, start adding some chicken quarters, backs, wings and necks or turkey necks and wings. Turkey legs seem to be to tough. Duck seems to be fine. Never tried duck legs so don't know about that.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Diesel and Lace said:


> He gets pork and beef bones and once weekly fish or chicken.


Is he completely ingesting those bones within about 10 - 15 minutes of getting them? If not, they are recreational bones - not raw meaty bones - and he's not getting enough bone in his diet.



> My dogs have had so many issues with feeding anything related to a bird it terrifies me. I have spent more $ on issues with colitis related to feeding fowl than I would like to have to ever admit, not to mention my poor dog being so incredibly sick, he was in pain and I was not sleeping. Took 3 rounds to figure out it was the poultry in his diet. My other dog also had an adverse reaction to duck. She lost almost all of her fur (well kind of chewed it off) and for a samoyed thats insane! So I am very nervous about putting my GSD on fowl, esp since i am already having loose stools.


Was it raw, unprocessed fowl that caused these problems or a kibble that was based on fowl?


----------

